# Mykil's Carry Bag.



## Frog Empress (Dec 18, 2012)

here is my first designed pattern. I needed a smaller bag than the knitting bag I made. So I got a book on knitting stitches and worked out this pattern. It knits up fairly quickly and looks nice. Sorry no photos. The camera finally bit the dust. let me know if you make one and send me a photo of yours. i am so thrilled this worked out. i was very nervous about writing a pattern. If you notice any errors please let me know.


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

thanks for sharing the pattern. glad I had a program that could open this odt document.


----------



## Frog Empress (Dec 18, 2012)

I use OpenOffice.org for my files. It is free and easier than Microsoft's pricey stuff.


----------



## Redwilley (Dec 19, 2011)

Can't open it :-(


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Sorry I couldn't open it.


----------



## Frog Empress (Dec 18, 2012)

I use OpenOffice for files. it is a free download and works better than any Microsoft suite. here is a link to download if you like.

http://download.cnet.com/Apache-OpenOffice/3000-18483_4-10209910.html


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Many thanks xaja it is very kind of you but I can only open pdf's. Its my son's pc and he is letting me use it under sufference.


----------



## Frog Empress (Dec 18, 2012)

I'll see if i convert to a pdf file. sorry.


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

if you have Word Perfect, a really great programme, it will open this file for you.


----------



## brocklette (Jan 9, 2013)

Copied and pasted for non-openers:

Mykil's Carry Bag

Material:
3.53 oz./125 yards approx.
Needles, size 11
Gauge need not be exact. Check yarn wrapper for gauge.

Bag:
With straight needles cast on 50 sts.
Row 1: k1,*p1, k3, rep from * to last st, k1.
Row 2: p1, p2, *k1, p3, rep from * to last st, p1.
Row 3: k1, k2, *p1, k3, rep from * to last 3 st, p1, k2.
Row 4; p1, *k1, p3, rep from * to last st, p1.
Repeat Rows 1  4 until bag measures 22 from beg.
Bind off.

Finishing:
Fold bag in half widthwise along the center. Sew the side seams together.

Shoulder Strap: (Use double strand of contrasting colors)

I-Cord: Measure length from shoulder to hip ( or where you want bag to hang comfortably). This is length to make I-Cord. Cast on 5 sts to US # 8 dpns. Knit all stitches to end. Do not turn. Slide row to opposite end of dpn. Knit all stitches and repeat. Bind off at desired length. Sew I-Cord to outside edges of bag.


----------



## Mare (Jan 19, 2011)

I've converted it, already. PDF is attached.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Xaja said:


> I use OpenOffice for files. it is a free download and works better than any Microsoft suite. here is a link to download if you like.
> 
> http://download.cnet.com/Apache-OpenOffice/3000-18483_4-10209910.html


I also use openoffice. Works well and is free.


----------



## Kyba (Oct 12, 2011)

Do you have a picture?


----------



## cd4player (Jul 29, 2011)

Xaja said:


> I use OpenOffice for files. it is a free download and works better than any Microsoft suite. here is a link to download if you like.
> 
> http://download.cnet.com/Apache-OpenOffice/3000-18483_4-10209910.html


I use OpenOffice at home - when you save the files, you can select the format. They have options to save as Word documents.

Word will open OpenOffice files, but the pictures don't come through.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you -looks like another project for me!


----------



## Elveta (Feb 17, 2012)

I absolutely love open office for my saved knit and crochet patterns


----------



## PonyNoms (Jan 1, 2013)

Thank you for posting this! I've been looking for something a little more 'challenging' than a scarf, and I LOVE this! =D


----------



## Frog Empress (Dec 18, 2012)

Found a few minor errors in the original pattern. This is the updated pattern in a pdf format. Let me know how it works out. I am thinking of shortening the strap to make a grocery bag.


----------



## Frog Empress (Dec 18, 2012)

found a few errors in the original pattern. here is an updated pattern. i am thinking of making two straps and shortening them to turn this into a shopping bag.


----------



## Frog Empress (Dec 18, 2012)

I got tired of just making scarves, too. there are a few errors on my original bag pattern. here is the updated pattern. if you need it in a pdf format let me know. have fun. i am thinking of making two straps and shortening them to turn this into a shopping bag.



PonyNoms said:


> Thank you for posting this! I've been looking for something a little more 'challenging' than a scarf, and I LOVE this! =D


----------



## Frog Empress (Dec 18, 2012)

found some errors in the original pattern. here is the updated pattern. i am thinking of making one with two shorter straps and using it as a shopping bag.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you for updating the pattern. Hope to make from my stash!


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Xaja said:


> here is my first designed pattern. I needed a smaller bag than the knitting bag I made. So I got a book on knitting stitches and worked out this pattern. It knits up fairly quickly and looks nice. Sorry no photos. The camera finally bit the dust. let me know if you make one and send me a photo of yours. i am so thrilled this worked out. i was very nervous about writing a pattern. If you notice any errors please let me know.


Thanks, just the right size


----------



## Trishanne (May 3, 2012)

Can't open it

Trisha


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Xaja said:


> here is my first designed pattern. I needed a smaller bag than the knitting bag I made. So I got a book on knitting stitches and worked out this pattern. It knits up fairly quickly and looks nice. Sorry no photos. The camera finally bit the dust. let me know if you make one and send me a photo of yours. i am so thrilled this worked out. i was very nervous about writing a pattern. If you notice any errors please let me know.


I can't open it on my iPad but if you could save it as a PDF, we could probably all see it. (I use OO on my Air, not abt to buy MSO!) File>save as...>export as PDF. I do this with all the patterns I save and I have an easier time.


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank ou for sharing it here. I couldn't open any of the others! Kind of you to do it. Have copied and pasted.



brocklette said:


> Copied and pasted for non-openers:
> 
> Mykil's Carry Bag
> 
> ...


----------



## southernyankee (Jun 10, 2011)

Really cute!!! Thanks!!!!


----------



## aqarianchick (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks Brocklette, You are very kind. I tried twice to open this and couldn't.

Happy New Year.

Beverly,
(Aqarianchick)


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Xaja said:


> I use OpenOffice.org for my files. It is free and easier than Microsoft's pricey stuff.


Does OpenOffice work on Kindles?


----------



## Absolutely_Kathleen (Jan 12, 2013)

Can't Open either


----------

